# Golf Hole Cutter



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Any ideas on this? Has anyone made one from PVC to cut a hole? I just can't find anything under $200.. for practically a one times use, seems excessive.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Go to a local golf course with a case of beer for the greenskeeper to let you borrow one for the day.


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

Is this to actually cut a golf hole or to simply trim sprinkler heads? I've seen a couple youtube videos of people using stand up bulb planters.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

https://www.birdieball.com/hole-cutter/


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

The par aide foot extraction cup cutter is about $155.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Probably depends how critical you are of the accuracy of the hole. If this is just for fun/practice at home, I'd definitely go the PVC route although you won't find a good inside diameter in Schedule 40 or 80 to match the 4.25" golf hole. Might be better to try SDR which has some closer inside diameters.

https://www.petersenproducts.com/SDR-Pipe-s/1981.htm


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If I was going to attempt a DIY one, I'd grind a scalloped edge on a piece of steel pipe and fabricate some sort of handle. That said, cheaper, and most likely to succeed in asking for a worn out one from a golf course. Most usually have plenty, they don't last forever cutting at least 18 holes daily.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Im going to use the cup itself as a guide and then a hori hori garden knife around it.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

I have the one fromhttp://www.putting-greens.com/order.html that is $39 (about half way down on the left). It is great if you are not operating a golf corse moving holes weekly.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I've thought of getting one of these for dog pee spots on my front lawn - a pro plugger is too small but this would be just right. Plus I could essentially replace the soil underneath with sand as I go.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

jdpber said:


> I have the one fromhttp://www.putting-greens.com/order.html that is $39 (about half way down on the left). It is great if you are not operating a golf corse moving holes weekly.


Perfect. Just ordered it, thank you!!!!

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> Go to a local golf course with a case of beer for the greenskeeper to let you borrow one for the day.


This. You'll be surprised how effective it is!


----------

